# Split Inshore Guided Trip



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in splitting the cost of an inshore fishing trip with a guide out of Galveston? If anyone is interested please reply to the post. At the moment, I don't have a date in mind yet beyond soon.


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes sir I would love to do that. Pm me please.


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

I might be interested as well ... post up or message me some details.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in for Dec4th 4th or 6th I don't want to fish birds I would like to try and catch a big trout


----------

